
This robot maintains tender, unnerving eye contact - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/14/this-robot-maintains-tender-unnerving-eye-contact/
======
sergybro
Is anyone else getting tired of every minor announcement in robotics being
described as creepy? 95% of the time I think it is more cool than creepy.

~~~
xhedley
I find this cool as well. I felt (not thought - I’m talking about gut
reaction) that the robot was aware just when looking at the video. I suspect
the feeling would be magnified when interacting directly.

It’s not just the robotics, although I think I interpret a video of a real
object differently than a 3D animation.

It’s that the device by mirroring a human through sensing and software can
trigger my human brain’s mirror neurons to emotionally engage with the robot
as if it were another sentient being.

My sentience detection has been hacked. Fascinating.

